# Voigtlander Vito IIa  does Dorset



## smithdan (Jun 9, 2013)

Usually like to post a picture of the camera along with the rest but Vito and his friends are packed away.  Moving again.   Weather wasn't the best.  Only get one chance when doing the tourist thing.

Here's a sample of what this friendly little 35mm folder can come up with.  Really like using this blue eyed little guy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 19, 2013)

Hadn't seen these before, nice series of photos. I have a couple of Voigtlanders too.


----------

